# Intel (r) adapters not found



## amruth kiran (Dec 8, 2012)

HEY GUYS!!
well the title say it all..
my config- Intel dual core, Intel d945gcnl  ,nvidia 9400gt, transcend 2gb ,and  a plethora of hdd's.
i recently changed to a broadband connection from a wireless one. ( docomo to bsnl )
the network's activated and the lines all laid.. but no network adapters are found in the device manager.
also while installing drivers from the CD the assemblers gave me and even took it from the Intel site (Intel PROset for windows 32 bit) it says "CANNOT INSTALL DRIVERS . NO INTEL(R) ADAPTER FOUND ON THIS COMPUTER"
PLEASE HELP!!


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 8, 2012)

See if using the latest drivers from here  help with the problem


----------



## Rajesh345 (Dec 8, 2012)

Are u saying u moved from Wireless to wired ?  

Did u disable   Onboard Ethernet Port from Bios   ?  check it


----------



## topgear (Dec 9, 2012)

@ OP - did you install Intel inf drivers ? If yes then most probably the lan chip on the mobo is not working any more hence device manager is not showing it. You need to buy a new pci lan card which should come under 500 bucks from good brands.


----------



## amruth kiran (Dec 9, 2012)

i meant i used tata docomo before now i changed to bsnl broadband.
how would i know if i installed the Intel inf drivers?? is't there anyother way to enable it?

okay i checked the inf drivers are installed . what to do??


----------



## topgear (Dec 10, 2012)

like I said the LAN chip of the mobo has gone for a ride - buy a lan card.


----------



## asingh (Dec 10, 2012)

Try to overlay the drivers once more, else the LAN card is gone.


----------



## amruth kiran (Dec 11, 2012)

Okay topgear took your advice i am getting a new lan card from my dad's office. (dont know if that's legal) now waiting for it. 
But another problem arises, in my laptop i've connected the lan cable and went onto their ip address to activate it using the user name and password they gave but the "adsl status" says-"ppp password invalid " i've called them up and told em but they gave the same details again. Anyone had this problem ? Just for your info ip -192.168.1.1 . Even the task manager shows lan connected at 100mbps but no network access on both ipv4 and ipv6


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 11, 2012)

if it is a new bsnl broadband connection then username/password needs to be activated first assuming you have configured your bsnl modem correctly--bridge mode(username/password entered in pc) or pppoe mode(username/password stored in modem),vpi=0,vci=35 for bsnl connection in modem.in my case activation took a few hours & btw you need to contact a technical person not the usual person who only attend to files & knows nothing about activation but will give you same username/pass since it is in files.


----------



## amruth kiran (Dec 11, 2012)

In bridged mode the adsl status is connected but no web pages open. And in pppoa mode if i enter those vci and vpi values an error comes - duplicate to a vpi/vci.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 11, 2012)

you are probably configuring the modem incorrectly.read these(*all courtesy of just4kix*):
All my useful articles and guides


----------



## amruth kiran (Dec 11, 2012)

I'll keep you updated. Cause i have to first become its member then download the file to my phone then to system read. Phew! I am tired already. I guess this is why bsnl is frowned upon." Customer ? Dont care service"


----------



## topgear (Dec 12, 2012)

your mode,m must have some pre configured settings and you need to add new config settings ( WAN ) by yourself - so remove the pre configured settings table - add a new one as pe guide - ther's lots of'em available on the net - if you still can't figure it out better create a new thread.


----------



## amruth kiran (Dec 12, 2012)

I've read the config's required and i've set it up too. After opening chrome i get this- " adsl is up now, please close yea browser , open it and try it again!" i did this a million times but still that shows. After which i went onto their address and that status  still shows ppp password invalid. No clue.

Also while booting with current settings , after 100% its shows a dialogue box to re enter the user name and password. But it automaticaly starts to refresh and keep doing that. It that supposed to happen?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 12, 2012)

post screenshots of your modem settings page including status/error message.


----------



## amruth kiran (Dec 12, 2012)

I defintely cant do that. Using my phone's wap browser for this. No other source . On the bright side some bsnl guy is supposed to come by 4 today. Will update after that. Fingers crossed.

good news!!!
the bsnl guy came and fixed it..
it seems the user name and password was changed without informing us , so no connection was possible..
anyways the wifi's working well and check this


i am happy!!

but sometimes it varies from- 2.5 to 4.9 mbps, but who cares!?!!
anyways thanks a million whitestar_999 and topgear for helping me in this dreadful phase of my life..


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 12, 2012)

good to know.i guess it is 4mbps UL plan with FUP.


----------

